# sustanon blast cruise.



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Just been researching some blast cruise options and the thing which seems common throughout all the information on here is that no one seems to blast cruise on sust? Is it just me or is this an unheard of practice??


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I have always used sust, i dont see a problem using it for blast/cruise???


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

So at the end of my cycle, currently week 7 of 12 500mg EW would I drop to 250? If this is correct then how long do I cruise for.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sustanon is actually designed for TRT mate.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Never knew that, so would the dose I mentioned be correct for cruise?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes mate 250mg is ok for a cruise dose, 4-6 weeks should be ok.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

So basically my cycle from now on until I decide to go PCT will be 12 weeks on @ 500mg

then 6 weeks off @250mg

Anyone care to throw their 2p`s worth in on this?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Seeing as you're in the middle of a cycle already, I'd do the following:

500mg/wk (12 wks)

250mg e10d (8 wks)

8 week blast

(Evaluation)

PCT or 250mg e10d (8 wks)

rinse/repeat


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Why every 10th day on cruise?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The point of a cruise is to maintain a stable level of Test while recovering from a blast and allowing the receptors time to re-charge (without losing gains).

Due to the halflives in Sust, injecting every 10 days should maintain stable levels without being overkill. Plus you'll save yourself 3 or 4 amps - which will quite happily go towards your blast.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Good point!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

skellan said:


> Just been researching some blast cruise options and the thing which seems common throughout all the information on here is that no one seems to blast cruise on sust? Is it just me or is this an unheard of practice??


Like the other poster i use sust too, it makes more sense for the reasons that Mowgli has outlined, iv'e used 250mg E10D on cruise too.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

skellan said:


> So at the end of my cycle, currently week 7 of 12 500mg EW would I drop to 250? If this is correct then how long do I cruise for.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


if your growing off 500mg test ew then imo cruise at 250mg sust e3w, you want the min dose poss to cruise, you will hold your gains ok at trt dose if you gain off 500mg ew imo


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

stone14 said:


> if your growing off 500mg test ew then imo cruise at 250mg sust e3w, you want the min dose poss to cruise, you will hold your gains ok at trt dose if you gain off 500mg ew imo


Thats too long mate, even Organon themselves admitted that their sustanon was not as good as they claimed, nearly all endo's these days will dose 100mg every 7-10 days as all patients were reporting a crash (libido and mood issues) by the start of week three.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

stone14 said:


> if your growing off 500mg test ew then imo cruise at 250mg sust e3w, you want the min dose poss to cruise, you will hold your gains ok at trt dose if you gain off 500mg ew imo


it's my 1st cycle i'm growing well off 500mg dose so far.. i know i want to stay on .. even if i come off i'll do pct prob wait a month or two then jump back on i know is not safest or best thing to do but i know that's most likely is going to happen .. would i be better off to cruise at 250 or cruse 125 .. because i think on 250 i will stil grow ? what you guys think ?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

is that so mars?

i remember reading the organon leaflet 15 years back saying trt dose was E3W

so this has changed now then...interesting

good post

to the op

i feel that your cruise is too high for your blast tbh

why not do as mars says and have aprox .5ml E10D

im not a fan of these cycles in younger users myself....i think thay are better in guys 35+ but thats all IMO

i think at the level of 500mg pw a good old pct and clean out is in better order


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> is that so mars?
> 
> i remember reading the organon leaflet 15 years back saying trt dose was E3W
> 
> ...


Great thread this, really interesting


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> is that so mars?
> 
> i remember reading the organon leaflet 15 years back saying trt dose was E3W
> 
> ...


was that for me mate ? thanks for the advice .. i know it's much better for me to do pct wait and get back on .. but i know i probly won't allow my body for full recovery before i do another cycle. that's why i was thinking would it be better to cruise for 8 weeks at low dose do a another 500mg a week cycle for 10 weeks then pct .. .. i appericiate all the advice is just something i was thinking about .


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> is that so mars?
> 
> i remember reading the organon leaflet 15 years back saying trt dose was E3W
> 
> ...


Hi Jimmy,

Yes mate, after many independant studies Organon decided to do extensive tests themselves and the findings were in agreement with the independant studies, fortunately most endo's took these results on board and now dose at 100mg E7-10D.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sizar said:


> was that for me mate ? thanks for the advice .. i know it's much better for me to do pct wait and get back on .. but i know i probly won't allow my body for full recovery before i do another cycle. that's why i was thinking would it be better to cruise for 8 weeks at low dose do a another 500mg a week cycle for 10 weeks then pct .. .. i appericiate all the advice is just something i was thinking about .


its for amyone tbh

its your body mate...do as you see fit

but do get regular bloodwork done and watch out for the signs that i always ignored

they are there, you will know when you see them


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Yes mate, after many independant studies Organon decided to do extensive tests themselves and the findings were in agreement with the independant studies, fortunately most endo's took these results on board and now dose at 100mg E7-10D.


when did this change mars?

i should read the inserts more regularly lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> its for amyone tbh
> 
> its your body mate...do as you see fit
> 
> ...


how often blood work ? twice a year ? or 3


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> when did this change mars?
> 
> i should read the inserts more regularly lol


Jimmy -

I had a wait of 5 months to see an endo, so I started treating myself. Along with HCG and adex, I was administering 125mg Sust e4d (so 250 e8d).

When I told the endo what I'd been doing, he agreed and said that what i was doing found a way around what he called "the sustanon problem".

I also do it subcu.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Jimmy -
> 
> I had a wait of 5 months to see an endo, so I started treating myself. Along with HCG and adex, I was administering 125mg Sust e4d (so 250 e8d).
> 
> ...


what's an endo mate ?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

endocrinologist


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> it's my 1st cycle i'm growing well off 500mg dose so far.. i know i want to stay on .. even if i come off i'll do pct prob wait a month or two then jump back on *i know is not safest or best thing to do but i know that's most likely is going to happen *.. would i be better off to cruise at 250 or cruse 125 .. because i think on 250 i will stil grow ? what you guys think ?


Can you elaborate on that please? Why is it not the safest thing to do?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Can you elaborate on that please? Why is it not the safest thing to do?


i mean it's safe for me to come off .. cycle it rather .. the cycle i'm in at the mo .. cruise then blast again .. then come off.. but i thought if i'm going to jump back on fairly soon i might as well cruise then blast again then rest my body and do pct ..


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah I see. . .

So how long ideally would you leave between cycles to let your body recover?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's the thing. i don't know obviously after 4-5 weeks pct .. i prob wait a month or two .. i know it's not enough. thats why i was thinking of the other option.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

S -

Given it's your first cycle, maybe think about coming off and doing pct THEN perhaps plan a C&B?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> S -
> 
> Given it's your first cycle, maybe think about coming off and doing pct THEN perhaps plan a C&B?


How long after PCT would you recommend he started a C&B or any next cycle?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> S -
> 
> Given it's your first cycle, maybe think about coming off and doing pct THEN perhaps plan a C&B?


CB meaning cruise and blast ? yeah i don't understand these codes silly me .. yeah how long after pct mate ?


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know jack $hit about PCT and timing because I never do it - I'm on TRT so I'm never coming off T.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

most would say time on = time off

i personally think thats the safer route...but in real life terms of getting bigger, i feel its sometimes a little too long


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

SCzero

what were your endo's thoughts on the delivery of test via subq??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i heard of time on = time off is safe route .. so after pct it be 4 weeks .. can i jump bk on after 6 weeks ?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you can do what you like

its a bit like saying 'if i smoke 20 a day, will i get cancer?'

i would advise though, no matter what you do, take a good 3-4 months off once a year


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> you can do what you like
> 
> its a bit like saying 'if i smoke 20 a day, will i get cancer?'
> 
> i would advise though, no matter what you do, take a good 3-4 months off once a year


thanks man i know it's all down to me .. but it's good to hear differnt thoughts and opinion .. thank you .. how many blood works per year ? 2 ? sorry to bother you .


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Jimmy

Endo didn't give one. His registrar told me I couldn't do it :laugh:

I told him obviously that I could and I also told him there were studies if he wanted to look for them (registrar was a real d1ck).

There are a few but it's also becoming more mainstream among US endos.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sizar said:


> thanks man i know it's all down to me .. but it's good to hear differnt thoughts and opinion .. thank you .. how many blood works per year ? 2 ? sorry to bother you .


some say between each cycle

i would say if your doses are moderate, and you clean out well between cycles (and there are no hidden health problems) then once a year is fine


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

stonecoldzero said:


> Jimmy
> 
> Endo didn't give one. His registrar told me I couldn't do it :laugh:
> 
> ...


how does it release this way?

is anything wasted?

i know in theory it shouldnt, but whats the real deal?#

also...does it cause painful lumps?


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

What signs Jimmy?

You`ve got me para now? Apart from the obvious signs of gyno and tests atrophy is there anything I`ve missed?

By this I dont mean normal sides to do with mood etc.

Also at the moment (week 8) I have had zero sides only gains and have been running 200mg deca along side. I have one more week of deca the 3 more sust blast before I cruise.

I have had no need for any other drugs during this cycle as no signs of gyno etc but what are peoples thoughts on HCG during my cruise period?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> when did this change mars?
> 
> i should read the inserts more regularly lol


TBH i'm not sure if the patient leaflets have been changed, but more and more endo's now realise that original claims by Organon for their "fabulous new product"  , didn't quite live up to expectations.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

loss of erection

unable to ejaculate

low/zero sex drive

ultra low test levels (need bloodwork for this)

this is my favourite

lumpy yellow semen....its male hormone defficiency if your wondering!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> loss of erection
> 
> unable to ejaculate
> 
> ...


damn mine fully working touch wood mate.. i can guarante you that .. sometimes i can't get outta my room because of it lol :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

a few years of blast and cruise with no time off, and this can/may happen

it did to me

noy to mention gyno flaring up years after touching gear due to low test/high estrogen


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> a few years of blast and cruise with no time off, and this can/may happen
> 
> it did to me
> 
> noy to mention gyno flaring up years after touching gear due to low test/high estrogen


totaly understand like you said whatever you do making sure you let your body rest .. thank you so much you have shared so much .. i'll def take your advice with me all the way through my journy of training and dealing with anabolics. i can't let the temptation take over.

thank you :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> loss of erection
> 
> unable to ejaculate
> 
> ...


so you can get all these while still being on b&c for a long time????? or is this once you come off??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv been debating with myself for long time now wether to b&c or not, im sick of the weight yo-yoing, so l8ly ive been thinking either come off totally be a skinny b*****d again or stay on...............


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

stone14 said:


> iv been debating with myself for long time now wether to b&c or not, im sick of the weight yo-yoing, so l8ly ive been thinking either come off totally be a skinny b*****d again or stay on...............


do you lose all your gain while your off ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

av not been on aas for over a year now and av lost most of it over that space of time, i hold my weight fine through pct and recovery, just after it slowly drops back if i dont go back on. must be my body time, im just not ment to be big lol but its what i want


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Just thought I`d update on this. I`m 4 weeks into my cruise period now and so far so good, I`ve lost a bit of weight but only in a positive way as I seem to cutting up nicely.

I`m assuming this is down to a drop in water retention due to now only being on 125mg of sust E/W

My only dilemma now is whether to go back on sust after my 8 week cruise, stack it with something else or blast on something else completely?


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone advise on this?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

skellan said:


> Just thought I`d update on this. I`m 4 weeks into my cruise period now and so far so good, I`ve lost a bit of weight but only in a positive way as I seem to cutting up nicely.
> 
> I`m assuming this is down to a drop in water retention due to now only being on 125mg of sust E/W
> 
> My only dilemma now is whether to go back on sust after my 8 week cruise, stack it with something else or blast on something else completely?


You could keep the sust in there as a base as you will probs be having some kind of test in there and add something else depending on what you want to do/try.


----------

